# Expat Sintra



## ketan

Hi everyone at the portugal expat forum, my name is Ketan.
My wife of whom is Portuguese and myself have been living in Portugal for a while now, and i know of the difficulties people face adjusting to the different way of life that when they take the big plunge and move to a new country.
But hey guys *life is short*, and at least we all did it, and to a sunny and peaceful country.

We run our company Done & Dusted in the regions of Sintra, Cascais & Estoril.
The company offers a wide range of services, some of which may be useful to anyone moving or already living in our regions.

email to contact [email protected][/EMAIL]

Take care everybody and keep in touch.
Ketan


----------

